# Night Fishing



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm new to the forum and I just wanted to post some pictures of some bass I caught earlier this year. Some of the pictures are of the same bass, and I can't get one of them smaller. All were caught at night.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, those are some hawgs! 

Nice first post! We love the pics around here!


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy Cows! :shock: 

First, Welcome to the forum and thanks for joining! We have a great group here and it's growing!  

Second, What were the weights on some of those beasts? For sure they are all over 5 pounds. =D> 

Third, Night Fishing? What was the bait of choice?


Jim


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 10, 2007)

The top bass weighed 7lbs 12oz and was caught on a Mann's Super Frog. The next bass weighed 5lbs 11oz and was caught on a black Jitterbug. The next bass weighed 5lbs 3oz was caught on a black Jitterbug. The next one also weighed 5lbs 3oz and was caught on a black Jitterbug. The last pictures were of the same fish as above. This is my friend's bass caught out of the same pond as the five pounders. It weighed 7lbs 2oz and was caught on a 12 inch black worm. All bass caught out of this pond are fat and healthy but the seven pounder was skinny and had a head like a 9 or 10 pounder. All of these bass were caught pre-spawn.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 10, 2007)

I said the seven pounder has a big head, but I meant my seven pounder (top), not my friend's.


----------

